# C# OPCClient unter Windows7



## david.ka (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bekomme ständig eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich einen
normalen OPC Client (mit C# programmiert) unter Windows7 laufen lasse.



> Das COM-Objekt des Typs "System.__ComObject" kann nicht in den Schnittstellentyp "OPC.Data.Interface.IOPCServer" umgewandelt werden. Dieser Vorgang konnte nicht durchgeführt werden, da der QueryInterface-Aufruf an die COM-Komponente für die Schnittstelle mit der IID "{39C13A4D-011E-11D0-9675-0020AFD8ADB3}" aufgrund des folgenden Fehlers nicht durchgeführt werden konnte: Klasse nicht registriert (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG)).


Quellcode:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/COM/opcdotnet.aspx


Auch eine andere Variante funktioniert nicht:
OPCAutomation COM Verweis


```
// Connect to Kepware OPC Server
            OPCAutomation.OPCServerClass ConnectedOPC = new OPCAutomation.OPCServerClass();

            ConnectedOPC.Connect("Matrikon.OPC.Simulation.1", "");
            MessageBox.Show(ConnectedOPC.ServerName); //Messagebox popup for connected

            //Declarations
            OPCAutomation.OPCGroup MyOPCGroup; // declare MYOPCGroup
            OPCAutomation.OPCItems MyOPCItems; // declare MyOPCItems
.
.
.
```
in der ersten Quellcodezeile kommt der Debugger (COM Exception)



> Die COM-Klassenfactory für die Komponente mit CLSID {28E68F9A-8D75-11D1-8DC3-3C302A000000} konnte aufgrund des folgenden Fehlers nicht abgerufen werden: 80040154.


unter windows xp laufen beide varianten problemlos.

weiß jemand was man am Win7 einstellen muss?


----------



## david.ka (4 Januar 2010)

hat sich erledigt.
gleich nachdem ich das geschrieben habe, ist mir eingefallen dass mein System 64Bit hat.

Habe die kompilierung auf 32 Bit gesetzt und siehe da, Funktioniert


----------

